# I'm a fiend



## nealjpage (Apr 2, 2008)

Just picked up a Agfa Pioneer today at Goodwill for $1! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Bit by the Collectoritis bug??  Congrats!


----------



## Proteus617 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pretty cool.  The 616 or 620 model?  Can it fit a roll of 120 without re-spooling?


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 6, 2008)

Proteus617 said:


> Pretty cool.  The 616 or 620 model?  Can it fit a roll of 120 without re-spooling?



It appears to be the 620 model.  I haven't gotten around to fooling with it yet.  Maybe I should do that today...


----------



## terri (Apr 7, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Bit by the Collectoritis bug??  Congrats!


He's doomed! It all starts with the innocent, dollar-at-the-Goodwill purchases....before you know it, he's mortgaged the wife & kids.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 7, 2008)

terri said:


> He's doomed! It all starts with the innocent, dollar-at-the-Goodwill purchases....before you know it, he's mortgaged the wife & kids.



Thankfully I don't have those to lose :lmao:  And I've invested plenty in my collection.  $100 here, $150 there.  Sigh.  But, then again, what else would I spend my money on?


----------



## terri (Apr 8, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> *Thankfully I don't have those to lose* :lmao: And I've invested plenty in my collection. $100 here, $150 there. Sigh. But, then again, what else would I spend my money on?


 Oh, you are SO doomed. No one to scold you for these purchases or guilt you out of it - you're gonna be a MACHINE. 

It's _fun_ to get these old babies cleaned up and see how usable they are. Mitica has turned himself into quite the expert CLA guy!


----------

